# Lense preferences



## alaric (Aug 28, 2007)

I've always been a yellow lense person. It does well in all light. A great all around lense.


----------



## lisevolution (Sep 20, 2007)

I had the Bronze Chrome lens on my Spy Orbit's and it's great in sunny conditions but once it gets flat or cloudy then they lack definition. I like Yellow or Blue lenses myself for everyday usage. I even like the yellow for night riding since it seems to amplify any available light...


----------



## Mr. Right (Sep 27, 2007)

I heard clear lenses were the way to go at night but I can see where yellow would help bring a little definition out when it comes to bumps and lines. I just hate replacing goggles so I figure I better keep a handful of lenses around. I had a pair of zeals that are a few years old now but I can't find any lenses for them locally, not even where I bought them as I don't know what model they are. I don't want to be in that situation again because the goggles are fine, just can't find lenses.


----------



## Mr. Right (Sep 27, 2007)

I really like feeling safe on the mountain, you can never be TOO safe.


----------



## boarderaholic (Aug 13, 2007)

The clear lens and yellow lens is a toss-up for night riding. I personally prefer the clear lens, just because any sort of colour distorts my already poor vision. But for the day, pink works ok.


----------



## Mr. Right (Sep 27, 2007)

Well I'll be testing out the old bronze mirror in bright light today. Our 1st resort has opened here in Colorado.


----------

